# Yellow Kneed Sea Spider



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is my spider I'm sending in for the SpiderFest 2010!



















It should creep Chris Davis out when she gets it (did I mention she HATES spiders)! 

OK ... back to prop making for myself! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's one colorful dude, dude


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

How many Kneees does a sea spider have? I think he's kind of cute. It wil be a great addition to her managerie. Your haunt probably could use a sea spider somewhere too....


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Awesome and gross! Nice work IMU!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's thinking outside the box! I love how everyone's spider is a reflection of their own haunt.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

It's creepy enough for me


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool. That is creepy really. Nice job.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very creepy...good job! you should build one for yourself!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool yet creepy at the same time. I love it!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Eek! Now I feel all crawly... Nice work!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool spider great work


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I didn't know spiders had a fest? I like the little critter.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job !


----------

